# Guppy Fry Help.



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Me and my boyfriend have had several succesful batches of fry from our females, the problem is, we want male fry but always get female fry.
Does any one know how likely it is for males to be in the batch of fry or if there is any way to increase it?

The batches were of 4-20 odd fry, from different mothers, all female.

All suggestions welcomed!!!!

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Tell me how and how often you produce and we will investigate :whip:: victory:

hehe seriously though is somert i wanna get into if i am honest


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd say your having males too. It can take up to 3 months for males to show their colour. 

Guppies don't produce all female batches.


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Jack the kipper said:


> I'd say your having males too. It can take up to 3 months for males to show their colour.
> 
> Guppies don't produce all female batches.


My boyfriends batch of 4 was all females and they have colour(we checked the fins etc) though the other batches are not old enough to be propperly sexed they look as though they have the one bottom fin, instead of the "clump" which is meant to show on male fry.
Maybe we have just been unlucky.


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> Tell me how and how often you produce and we will investigate :whip:: victory:
> 
> hehe seriously though is somert i wanna get into if i am honest


If you mean how often they give birth, so far every 25 odd days.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Sound Sound.

I know there is one main difference in that the males have a tube? females have fin but i see you guys are mentioning colours, is this something you can explain to me please? m/f have different colourings or what? i have used the basis that females have larger and males have leaner end going from what some have said to me/

Haven't seen if they a tube as none of them tend to stay still enough in my tank lol.


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Aye a batch of 4 could easily be all female. You will see males eventually tho, guaranteed.


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Jack the kipper said:


> Aye a batch of 4 could easily be all female. You will see males eventually tho, guaranteed.


 We also had a batch of 15 from a larger female but for some reason most of them died, I think it may have been too high nitrogen and ammonia levels in the spare tank i put them in, thanks anyways.:2thumb:


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> Sound Sound.
> 
> I know there is one main difference in that the males have a tube? females have fin but i see you guys are mentioning colours, is this something you can explain to me please? m/f have different colourings or what? i have used the basis that females have larger and males have leaner end going from what some have said to me/
> 
> Haven't seen if they a tube as none of them tend to stay still enough in my tank lol.


Males have a gonopo-something, I cant spell it, it basically looks like 3 fins clumped together in a tube like shape,( you can sometimes see them flexing it) it should be easy to spot even if they are quite lively opposed to the females more defined bottom fins(which will look fan shape) Males also usually have more colour on their bodies and fins, though some females can be very colourfull. Females also have a gravid spot which is a darker area near their vent, this can get either darker or lighter as they get further into their pregnancy, you eventually end up seeing lil dots, their the fry's eyes!!!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok sound never knew that, i will have to pay a bit more attention to them tonight 

I've only got the 5 at the moment. had 6 but one of my blu Literally have disapeared so i dont know...

I will be gettin a few more soon though as their so pretty lol.


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> Ok sound never knew that, i will have to pay a bit more attention to them tonight
> 
> I've only got the 5 at the moment. had 6 but one of my blu Literally have disapeared so i dont know...
> 
> I will be gettin a few more soon though as their so pretty lol.


A few of our fish just randomly went missing, like my alge eater, I never saw it again, nor the body, my Betta splenda(fighterfish) male went missing for a few days then returned, and my tank is not exactly hudge or well planted! Good luck, were off, bye.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Strawberry said:


> If you mean how often they give birth, so far every *25 odd days*.


Each female's gestation period should be at least 4 weeks or so. If they come out premature, only the females will survive, as the males aren't as hardy. Because of this also, the ones which die at an early stage may be males - thats why you have only females.

Harry


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Each female's gestation period should be at least 4 weeks or so. If they come out premature, only the females will survive, as the males aren't as hardy. Because of this also, the ones which die at an early stage may be males - thats why you have only females.
> 
> Harry


 Oh I see, so from the batch that recently died, it may not have been the ammonia etc? as they did come out quite early, it may have been premature with only females surviving?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Raise the temperature, this will give you a higher ratio of males to females  and a males sex organ is called a gonopodium 8 -) hth : victory:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

At what age/size are you trying to sex them?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Karyucel et al (2006) showed you can get slightly more males with increased temperature (29-35 degrees) and you get more females below 19 degrees...does that help?


----------



## jo7n.the.gun (Jul 8, 2009)

Strawberry said:


> We also had a batch of 15 from a larger female but for some reason most of them died, I think it may have been too high nitrogen and ammonia levels in the spare tank i put them in, thanks anyways.:2thumb:


i bred guppies with an ex a few years back ....high nitrates also produced a high ratios of males for us too.

if your nitrate levels are correct [almost 0 per 100ml] you should get throws of 50/50 male/female.

what type/kind/color guppies were you breeding for?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

When i bred guppies, i found as soon as the babies were popping out they were being munched, do yous all leave them be or put them in a net or seperate tank?


----------

